# Good Sam club?



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Wife and I are new to the RV life. Is it worth joining Good Sam to get some good ideas on what parks to stay at during a trip? Is there something better than Good Sam? thanks


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, they are a good source of info about parks and such and most member parks give a GS discount, get your membership fees back in 2-4 night stays.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

The Good Sam discount is usually 10% at a lot of rv parks and some rv supply stores. There is another part of Good Sam called roadside assistance. If you are in a motor home, run from that service. Coach Net is by far the best roadside assistance service that you can get. Welcome to the rv lifestyle. Happy travels.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We are members of GS just for the campground discounts and some of the info. they provide. We don't purchase anything from CW, you can find the same items cheaper off the internet. I agree with Floatin Doc, skip their RS and go with CoachNet.

You might also want to join TACO (Texas Association of Campground Owners). It is free to get a card and they also offer a discount at Texas RV Parks.

http://texascampgrounds.com/find_a_park.php


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a membership with GS for about 15 years. Most campgrounds will give 10% discount. This will pay for itself. I also have their road service. I have used 3 times. 
Very good service on all 3 times. The last time I had to pay myself for the tire repair.
GS reimbursed me for the cost.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Another good source, and it is free, for RV park reviews is 
http://www.rvparkreviews.com/

Sometime it's interesting to compare thr GS reviews to the RV Park Review site.

Get out there and enjoy your RV.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Txredfish said:


> I have a membership with GS for about 15 years. Most campgrounds will give 10% discount. This will pay for itself. I also have their road service. I have used 3 times.
> Very good service on all 3 times. The last time I had to pay myself for the tire repair.
> GS reimbursed me for the cost.


My family has been with Good Sam for decades. We are club members and also roadside assist members. Less than 1/3 the cost of AAA and they cover my RV and my Boat!


----------



## Flyna58 (Oct 16, 2012)

Read this it may change your mind about patronizing Campers World!
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/16/marc...-business.html


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Flyna58 said:


> Read this it may change your mind about patronizing Campers World!
> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/16/marc...-business.html


Page not there.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

My guess is he was trying to link to this. Marcus kind of shot his mouth off a couple of weeks ago. We do not shop at CW and cancelled our Good Sam membership after he asked us not to shop with them.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/marcus-lemonis-ok-trump-said-175139227.html


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

All great info


----------

